# Blackhorn Powder



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Question for all you professionals. I am trying to get some loads ready to go shooting and am using Blackhorn powder and Blackhorn vials that are marked. I filled them to the 100 gr. line, but to make sure I am EXACT on each load, I bought a digital scale from Cabelas. (LYMAN MICRO-TOUCH 1500 ELECTRONIC SCALE) When I pour out my pre-measured 100 gr. onto the zeroed out scale, it comes out around 85 gr. 
When I weigh out 100 gr. on the scale and dump them in the marked vials, they come up over 130 gr. 
Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Black powder and black powder substitute is measured by volume and not weight so go by the measure and not the scale


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> Black powder and black powder substitute is measured by volume and not weight so go by the measure and not the scale


 Wow. Really? If that is correct, and I have to assume it is since I have no clue otherwise, then I guess Cabelas is going to be buying that scale back. lol. Thanks Critter.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Blackhorn's website has the weight at volume equivalence charted out. I'm thinking it was something like 70 gr. by weight was 100 gr. by volume. I'll look around for that chart and get it posted up.

Found it quicker than I thought:
http://www.blackhorn209.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/b209muzzleloaderdata.pdf


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Blackhorn's website has the weight at volume equivalence charted out. I'm thinking it was something like 70 gr. by weight was 100 gr. by volume. I'll look around for that chart and get it posted up.
> 
> Found it quicker than I thought:
> http://www.blackhorn209.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/b209muzzleloaderdata.pdf


Thank you both for your help! That makes a lot more sense than me trying to guess.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

70 gr of weight should equal about 100 gr of volume for blackhorn.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That is correct. 70 grains by weight is equal to 100 grains by volume when using Blackhorn.

Now, does anyone have muzzle velocity in FPS for 375-grain Knight Red Hot Sabots out of a .52 caliber muzzy with 100 grains Blackhorn by weight? This is proving almost impossible to find. I have a friend with a chronometer, but time is getting in the way. I'd like to get the FPS so I can determine trajectory and bullet drop. If anyone has seen this info, I'd really appreciate it!

B/t/w-I tried out Blackhorn loads of 90, 100, 110, and 120 grains (max charge) by weight, and the 100 grain load seemed to shoot the best. Probably varies by rifle / load, but that's what worked best out of the Knight .52.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

100 grains by weight was over the max load for my omega.... might want to check what your barrel is rated at.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hmmm...good idea. Since you only have to use 70% of BLACKHORN for the equivalent volume of 777, I figured I was shooting roughly 130 grains (volume) of 777 with the 100 grain (weight) Blackhorn charge. I'll have to see what the barrel is rated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Back when 777 and the other less fouling powders came out, it was stated they were hotter than their pyrodex / black powder counter parts and to back off existing loads by 10%. I have a 777 manual somewhere that clearly states it. 

I dont here this mentioned anymore so either people are shooting too hot of loads with 777 etc, or they reduced the powder of 777 bringing it in line with Pyrodex.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I know this thread is about a month old, but it made me want to try Blackhorn 209 when I ran into some. 
Yesterday at Hurst Ace in Cedar they had one 10 oz bottle, $46.97:shock:, the 777 was $30 for a 1 lb bottle, going from $1.90 per oz to $4.70 per oz was not going to happen when I have had no problems taking deer and elk with the 777.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I know this thread is about a month old, but it made me want to try Blackhorn 209 when I ran into some.
> Yesterday at Hurst Ace in Cedar they had one 10 oz bottle, $46.97:shock:, the 777 was $30 for a 1 lb bottle, going from $1.90 per oz to $4.70 per oz was not going to happen when I have had no problems taking deer and elk with the 777.


Wow, that a bit of inflation. I bought a bottle a couple years ago for just over $30. It was only $4-5 more than the pyrodex I had been using.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought some recently at scheels at just over $30.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

torowy said:


> I bought some recently at scheels at just over $30.


Good to know, I will keep an eye out and if it is a reasonable price I still would like to try it out.


----------



## coolspringoutfitters (Dec 30, 2013)

They had a bunch at Scheels yesterday...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've shot all the B.P. substitutes from pyrodex, to the black horn. Shooting through a chronograph, I can honestly say that velocity is not that much different between the high dollar stuff, and the cheap stuff. Accuracy is what you have to look at. What powder, bullet combo gives you the tightest grouping. Who gives a sh%# if you have to clean your gun after five shots? The cleaner, the better IMO! If some Black Powder folks out there hate cleaning the Smoke Pole, I say drop the hunt, and go back to Rifle Hunting.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I was at the Sportman's in Provo last week and they had it for $32.


----------

